# recruitment agencies in dubai



## vharms (Apr 29, 2008)

Help me I am going mad. 

I decided after 6 months of being here i needed to work. So i started to look for jobs, applying for HR jobs advertised on gulfnews, and registering with agencies all over Dubai.

So far I have had 1 interview and the usual dubious offer from core elements!

I have sent my CV to professionals and friends to look over for me to see where I am going wrong but it's not the CV. So what is it?

Every morning 5+ jobs are new on gulf news so I apply, I then contact the agency directly and they don't seem to have any vacancies in my area of expertise at the moment.

Is it me? or is there something fishy going on?

If anyone can help me i will be oh so grateful.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not you, it is the market.

So many agencies advertise jobs that aren't there, simply to get you on their books.


----------



## vharms (Apr 29, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> It's not you, it is the market.
> 
> So many agencies advertise jobs that aren't there, simply to get you on their books.


Phew! begining to think that all that studying was a waste of energy. I knew the market was bad at the moment, but surely not that bad. 

I would settle for anything at the moment just to get out of the house! There's only so much bad daytime TV a sane person can put up with.

It would be great to meet up with anyone else in a similar positon for a coffee and chat.


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

tons of scams in dubai so beware. a genuine company should never ask for hefty fees upfront. the model is very similar to the USA. these head hunters get 20-30% of your annual basic salary when they place you in a position. there is no reason to feed them. many are interested in your wallet and could care less abotu the service. be very careful


----------



## toby9stitch (Dec 11, 2008)

*Lost like you*

I'm going crazy as well. I'm the same exact position. Applied to atleast over 200 positions and rarely do i get a call.

Even when I call directly to HR and I actually get a chance to talk to someone. It leads no where after emailing my CV directly to them. 

What recruitment agencies do you go to? Anyone know if there is a professional placement that actually gives you an agent to help you out instead of asking you to just put up your CV online and hope someone will pick it up?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

look here and whats the story with core elements http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/17578-loadsa-jobs.html


----------

